# Cross Country Racing Galerie - by clekilein



## clekilein (24. Mai 2012)

Liebe Sportsfreund!

Der Eine kommt - der Andere geht... Petejupp hat lange zeit unzählig viele Bilder mit einem großen Aufwand hier ins Forum gestellt, doch nun möchte er die Radrennen wirklich live verfolgen und nicht immer nur durch den Sucher seiner Kamera. (hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417085&page=72 )
Verständlich. (man sieht wirklich mehr wenn man nicht selber photographiert!)







Nun wird uns allen hier etwas fehlen. Deshalb habe ich ein neues Thema erstellt wo ich meine gesammelten Werke online bringen werde. Da ich nicht zu jedem XCO (heißt übrigens cross country olympic - im gegenzug gibt es jetzt das neue XCE: cross country eliminator) Weltcup Rennen fahren kann bitte ich Euch mitzuhelfen und wer schöne Photos hat und bereit dazu ist sie der Öffentlichkeit zu zeigen der sei angehalten sie online zu stellen.


in ein paar Minuten gibts meine Bilder von Nove Mesto:


----------



## clekilein (24. Mai 2012)

*Wenn Euch  die Bilder zu groß sind, zoomt einfach raus!
*




Die Strecke war jedenfalls toll!:

selbsterklärend:












fangen wir beim Fahrerlager an:

"Spitz´sche Karre"





Lefty + Giant






beim Warmfahren






CCC beim Warmfahren











Topeak Ergon Material:









interessant, dass auch Profis liebe fürs Detail haben





Irina kurz vor der Warmfahrphase






650b







Interessante Sattelmodifikation:








Sabine Spitz beim warmfahren:














Startvorbereitungen






Im Fahrerlager vor dem Start nirgends zu finden... 















beim Ausfahren:










Frauenrennen:


Irina beim Start






und dann im Rennen:





"Irina von hinten"







(sieht aus wie ein Kinderrad)












Ein Schaltwerk was dran glauben musste:






Sabine im Rennen:







































Emely:























"Die Kleine mit der Lefty"







ROCK N´Roll







RedBullTV





Die Weltmeisterin bei Startübungen:










beim droppen








"Vertical Drop"







(mir ist ihr Name entfallen)








Guinchard









































Guinchard fertig nach dem Rennen






Ester Süß nach Ihrem ZieleinLAUF:













Kulhavy beim warmfahren (die Tschechen sind immer ausgerastet wenn Kulhavy vorbei kam )






Männerrennen:


Fumic




Fumic












Fontana:






Moritz Milatz





FloVo:






Kuhlhavy:





















Der Weltmeister mit Bury Stander beim droppen:





Kulhavy vor Schurter:











Schurter vor Kulhavy und Stander











Schurter
























































vor Fontana










vor Kulhavy:




















Hermida paar Sekunden NACH dem Rennen (er hatte noch reserven):






Impressionen:



































Abschlussbild:

















Ich hoffe Euch hats gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (24. Mai 2012)

Es hat gefallen!
Klasse. Auch die Details aus dem Fahrerlager gefallen mir sehr gut.
Hast du ein Actionbild von Baggy-Manu?!


----------



## clekilein (24. Mai 2012)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hast du ein Actionbild von Baggy-Lado?!



Ich schau mal


----------



## chrikoh (24. Mai 2012)

Auch ein super Bericht 
Die Dame ohne Namen ist Lisi Osl
Fumic mit Baggy?


----------



## Renn Maus (24. Mai 2012)

Ich meinte natürlich Manuel Fumic....
Ja in Nove Mesto ist er in Baggy-Shorts das Rennen gefahren.

Kein Spaß


----------



## clekilein (24. Mai 2012)

erstmal noch ein hübsches vom Wolfram:






das Bild gefällt mir persönlich auch noch:









und hier vom Fumic die Bilder die ich habe:


----------



## clekilein (24. Mai 2012)

so; mehr hab ich nich

interessant die Sitzposition - wenn man die mit anderen Vergleicht.


----------



## eddy 1 (24. Mai 2012)

Mir gefallen die Bilder auch sehr gut,vorallem die Detail Aufnahmen aus dem fahrerlager


----------



## magas (24. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Bilder. Mir pers. gefällt der Mix aus Rennszenen, Portraits der Fahrer und den Detailaufnahmen der Räder sehr gut  Weiter so


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2012)

Klasse! 


..."übernimmst" du jetzt für petejupp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (25. Mai 2012)

Super tolle Bilder, finde auch gut dass mal FahrerInnen gepostet werden, die sonst nicht so im Rampenlicht stehen.
Danke


----------



## zedi (25. Mai 2012)

Cooler Fred! Danke!

Sogar mit Bildern von den Schlachtrössern sprich Bike's. Hast du noch mehr davon?


----------



## mrwulf (25. Mai 2012)

Tolle Bilder! Vielen Dank hierfür und weiter so


----------



## SplashingKrusty (25. Mai 2012)

Top Bilder! Danke!


----------



## Domme02 (25. Mai 2012)

Geil!! Freue mich weiterhin mit Bildern versorgt zu werden..


----------



## Luke.HdR (25. Mai 2012)

Super Fotos, unglaublich scharf teilweise und tolle Farben. 
Sowas kann man mit einer 1000D machen? Warum hab ich meine nur verkauft 
Welches Objektiv?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clekilein (26. Mai 2012)

zedi schrieb:


> Sogar mit Bildern von den Schlachtrössern sprich Bike's. Hast du noch mehr davon?


Ja, müsste ich noch was haben, stelle ich bei Gegelenheit rein.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Klasse!
> ..."übernimmst" du jetzt für petejupp?


Nein! wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe möchte ich Euch mit Bildern versorgen die ich bei Radrennen mache - aber ich bin nciht bei jedem Radrennen und bitte daher die, die Bilder vom Weltcup haben wo ich nicht dabei bin zu posten.


@Luke.HdR Ich hab derzeit nur ne billige alte "Scherbe" aus EOS analog Zeiten.
Canon EF 28-135mm f/3,5-5,6 IS USM
"Wenn ich mal groß bin kaufe ich mir ein L Objektiv"


----------



## clekilein (26. Mai 2012)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Sowas kann man mit einer 1000D machen? Warum hab ich meine nur verkauft



Der Body ist nach meinen Erfahrungen unwichtig, was bei der 1000D schade ist dass sie nur eine langsame Serienbildleistung hat und keine HD Videos dreht. Ansonsten wären die Bilder nicht viel anders wenn es eine 7D oder eine 300D wäre.
(jedoch bei ner 1D schon, denn die hätte Vollformat - wie gesagt, wenn ich mal groß bin)


----------



## singlestoph (26. Mai 2012)

Vollformat macht nur mehr datenmüll auf der Harddisc ... ;-)

im ernst , wenn man mit altem material bilder schiesst muss man sich jenachdem mehr darauf konzentrieren was man photographiert ... und wenn man nicht das neuste teuerste am start hat wenn man damit irgendwo im gelände rumkraxelt ist das vielleicht auch langfristig günstiger ....


----------



## punky (27. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön, weiter so...


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Mai 2012)

GUT!


----------



## Popeye34 (11. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder, gutes Auge!

Ja, ein gutes objektiv ist die Halbe Miete  Hast du die Bilder nachbearbeitet?

Grüße

XzippO


----------



## kettenteufel (17. Juni 2012)

cool


----------



## Chris_2012 (17. August 2012)

Wirklich schöne Bilder, wann bekommen wir mal was neues zu sehen?


----------



## clekilein (18. August 2012)

kommt drauf an, wann ichs schaffe mal wieder zu einem ordentlichen Rennen.

Ich war zwar auch schon wieder bei einem, da sahs aber so aus:






kann es jemand erraten wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde?
Wers als erstes errät bekommt ein Eis

Mehr Bilder von dem Event da oben gibts erstmal nicht, denn das wäre ordentlich Off-Topic.


----------



## Renn Maus (19. August 2012)

Ob das wohl Le Mans war.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clekilein (19. August 2012)

Ich würde mir mal einen gewissen Nationalstolz wünschen, dass bei uns mal 9 Flieger das Schwarz Rot Gold in den Himmel blasen...

aber nein, dieses Jahrhundert nicht mehr.


----------



## magas (20. August 2012)

clekilein schrieb:


> Ich würde mir mal einen gewissen Nationalstolz wünschen, dass bei uns mal 9 Flieger das Schwarz Rot Gold in den Himmel blasen...
> 
> aber nein, dieses Jahrhundert nicht mehr.



das kannst vergessen, wird nicht so schnell passieren - weder bei Euch noch bei uns in Österreich.


----------



## höhenangst (22. August 2012)

bin begeistert , Danke für die tollen Bilder  

Gruss Thomas


----------



## gili89 (28. Mai 2014)

So, nachdem es hier schon lange keine neuen Bilder mehr gab, will ich den Thread mal wiederbeleben 
Und zwar mit ein paar Bildern von vorigen Sonntag beim Weltcup in Nove Mesto.

WarmUp:
Lokalmatadorin HURIKOVA Tereza




Sabine Spitz:
















Jolanda Neff:








Emily Batty:




Gunn Rita Dahle-Flesja:




*Start:*












nach der Startrunde - die Siegerin des letzten Straßenweltcups setzte sich von Beginn an an die Spitze, schon nach der Startrunde mit Respektabstand - Pauline Prevot-Ferrand:




gefolgt von Gunn Rita




und Jolanda




Sabine Spitz lag immer zwischen Rang 5 und 10




ebenfalls eine der Favoritinnen: Tanja Zakelj - mit der neuen RockShox RS-1 unterwegs 




sehr stark in Form: Irina Kalentieva:




Runde 2, an der Spitze das gleiche Bild:
































Catherine Pendrel auf dem Vormarsch:




meine Landsfrau und dadurch immer stark angefeuert, Lisi Osl:




noch nicht in Top-Form: Julie Bresset





nächste Runde, am für die Damen unfahrbaren "Expert Climb":
















mit Defektpech u Sturz, sonst wohl eine Kandidatin für das Podium: Annika Langvad:
























Maja WLOSZCZOWSKA:








Local Katerina NASH:




Immer ein Foto wert: Emily Batty 








heute nur im geschlagenen Feld, die Siegerin von Cairns: Eva Lechner








weiter gehts mit der unwiderstehlichen Französin:




Pendrel schon auf zwei:




Annika Langvad, noch auf 3:
























































Kathrin Stirnemann:




the one and only...




Lisi Osl - 1 Sekunde später lag sie am Boden, war aber nur ein ganz leichter Sturz, ging sofort weiter:
















letzte Runde:




































zurück im Ziel - die Stimmung in Nove Mesto war UNFASSBAR!





Wenn euch die Bilder gefallen, mach ich morgen mit den Herren weiter


----------



## chrikoh (28. Mai 2014)

DANKE,DANKE!!
Endlich wieder einmal Bilder 
und bitte weiter so


----------



## Redrocky (29. Mai 2014)

Vielen vielen DANK!


----------



## cd-surfer (29. Mai 2014)

Jaa,bitte weitermachen!


----------



## westcoast1 (29. Mai 2014)

Endlich wieder XC-Foto's.
Ich weiß wie viel Mühe und fotographisches Können hinter der Entstehung dieser/ solcher Bilder stehen.
Also Respekt, Dank und "bitte mehr davon" !


----------



## westcoast1 (29. Mai 2014)

....Sie war " eine Klasse für sich" !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischie (29. Mai 2014)

Wau echt tolle Fotos! Mich faszinieren ja immer die Bikes und ihre Fahrer(innen)...

Danke und weiter so!


----------



## gili89 (29. Mai 2014)

westcoast1 schrieb:


> Endlich wieder XC-Foto's.
> Ich weiß wie viel Mühe und fotographisches Können hinter der Entstehung dieser/ solcher Bilder stehen.
> Also Respekt, Dank und "bitte mehr davon" !



So richtig zufrieden bin ich mit den Fotos eh nicht, eine Akkreditierung hätte vieles einfacher gemacht - nächstes Mal dann! 
Die wirklich sehenswerten Stellen waren dermaßen von Zuschauermassen überflutet, dass ich mich auf die weniger spektakulären Passagen konzentrieren musste. Aber ich hab versucht, das beste draus zu machen.


Weiter gehts wie versprochen mit den Herren:
Jose Antonio Hermida beim Warmup:












nach dem Start - am Weg auf die Strecke, die Tribüne war beim Start komplett gefüllt!




mordssteiler Anstieg, ein unfassbares Tempo sind die Jungs da raufgeprügelt




kuze Flachpassage nach dem Anstieg, Nino Schurter bereits in Front:




überraschenderweise gefolgt von Martin Fanger:




Julien Absalon:




Florian Vogel:




mein Landsmann und früherer Gegner Alex Gehbauer, fuhr ein unfassbar starkes Rennen, etabliert sich heuer in den Top15!




Fontana, schien nicht so gut in Form wie ich ihn erwartet hatte:




gab nach der zweiten Runde auf, Mathias Flückiger:








Emil Lindgren:




am Anfang noch etwas weiter hinten: Moritz Milatz:




nächste Runde, Schurter wirkte souverän, v.a. bergab:




Fanger knapp dahinter:




Stephane Tempier, sollte heute der stärkste Franzose werden








Hermida, bärenstark:




Andrea Tiberia, eine der großen Überraschungen:




Absalon, war gerade gestürzt beim "Vertical Drop" und hatte dadurch 4 Plätze und einige Sekunden verloren:








Maxime Marotte:




Fabian Giger:




Sergio Montecon:




Lukas Flückiger:




Schurter beim Vertical Drop:








Milatz schon auf 4:
















Thomas Litscher:




nach Defekt weit zurück: Local Jaroslav Kulhavy - in CZ ein MEGA-Star!




next Round:












Manuel Fumic, verpasste als Elfter knapp die Top10












































































kurz vor dem Ziel, Schurter genoss nochmal sichtlich die AC/DC Passage 












Platz 2: Stephane Tempier:




Milatz auf 3 - einfach stark!!




McConnell auf 4 (leider kein Foto), Absalon auf 5:




Hermida, 6:




Giger hinter Vogel auf 8:




Tiberi auf 9:




Litscher 10.




Gehbauer starker 12.






so, das wars von mir.

ich hoffe, dass in Albstadt jemand von euch fotografiert und wir die Fotos hier zu sehen bekommen


----------



## cd-surfer (29. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## magas (29. Mai 2014)

super bilder - danke


----------



## Tracer (29. Mai 2014)

Bilder sprechen mehr als 1000 Wörter!
Geile Bilder!!! Vielen dank.


----------



## chrikoh (29. Mai 2014)

Hermida mit  einer neuen Rock Shox unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gili89 (29. Mai 2014)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Hermida mit  einer neuen Rock Shox unterwegs?



Jep! 
RS-1


----------



## swift daddy (31. Mai 2014)

Sehr cool, endlich mal wieder Bilder     besten Dank hierfür @gili89  ... und super Leistung von Pauline, mal gespannt ob sie in Albstadt auch so stark sein wird


----------



## clekilein (3. Juni 2014)

Herzlichen Dank, dass du meinen Thread am Leben hälst!

Oder sollte ich jetzt von *unserem* Thread sprechen?

Ich hoffe ich komme demnächst nochmal dazu...


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Juni 2014)

top bilder, gerne wieder


----------

